# I think my ferret has Adrenal Disease or Insulinoma?!



## WHlPLASH (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here.  So not really sure what to do on forums as I used to ask most questions on Yahoo Answers, but found it unhelpful. So thought I'd try something new!

Okay, so 6 months ago we adopted an elderly ferret from a rescue. They estimated him to be 5-6 years old but we think he's more like 7 or possibly 9 years old. Anyway, his usual behaviour is he'll poop and pee everywhere but has never been very playful due to his age. 

Recently he's become extremely lethargic and just wants cuddles. He hasn't touched his food for the last two days or drank very much. He also hasn't been peeing or pooping a lot. He's been over-producing saliva (keeps drooling on me), and gets very panicy and jumps when his back end is touched. He also has what looks like rat tail and has had an overly increased musky odour. (He is fixed btw). 

Is he dying? Could it possibly be from adrenal disease or insulinoma?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Take him to the vets! 

He sounds like he needs a vets attention asap as online we cannot diagnose him for you.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree and have his mouth checked ASAP as he could have poor teeth and he maybe not eating because it hurts.


----------



## WHlPLASH (Oct 27, 2014)

DKDREAM said:


> I agree and have his mouth checked ASAP as he could have poor teeth and he maybe not eating because it hurts.


We took him to the vets this evening, and the vet doesn't know what's wrong with him. At first he thought a kidney infection or adrenal disease, however he showed no signs of balding aside from his rat tail. When his bloods came back, everything was perfect except his white blood cell count, which is through the roof.

The vet thinks it may be an infected tumour somewhere, as he cant feel any blockages or obvious lumps. He has lost a bit of weight and is very weak, however he seems to be trying to drink a bit and eating the recovery paste he was given. I have a feeling there might be something stuck in his mouth as he often pushes his tongue to the roof of his mouth and coughs, then drags his chin on the ground like he's trying to get something out. He was playing in a cardboard box a few days ago which had some tape on it. Is it possible he's got some tape stuck in his mouth that's causing him discomfort? I've tried looking but he won't let me see in his mouth.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tried scruffing him and then checking his teeth? did the vets not check his mouth? (wouldn't surprise me if not as many are scared) where abouts are you?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree he needs his mouth checking could be a nasty mouth abscess, some infections can make you incredibly lethargic and unwell. 

Perhaps take him to see a second vet if pub don't feel your is experienced enough

Or ask the rescue if they can check him over, if you feel there experienced enough. I'm sure they'd love to see him. Thy might know of a specialist vet in your area too.


----------

